# Free Seeds Are Back, IV



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

THIS OFFER WILL RUN THROUGH 15 APRIL, 2005! IF YOU HAVEN'T STARTED YOUR TOMATO SEEDS BY THEN, WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR!

For the fourth year in a row, you members get a chance to take advantage of my foolish generosity. I've now been handed more trial packets of seeds for distribution. (Sorry, no more of those lovely beets!) Instead, you will all have a chance to find new ways to kill other things. 

For eating, I've got Jung's Tricolor Blend bush bean mix and Little Gem Cos lettuce. Beans are a mix of purple, green, and yellow and about 50 per packet. The lettuce is an old heirloom baby romaine which will form small heads.

For flowers, I've got Tiger Eyes Marigold and Rose Queen Cleome/Spider Plant. Also have a few Ensign Mix Convolvulus/bush morning glory.

Then there are my own tomatoes which proved so popular last year. Unlike 2004 when you had little choice as to which varieties to receive, there are 20 varieties to select from. Little guys to huge monster slicers and almost every color. Pick any 3 from the list, not including Wisconsin 55 which will be included in every pack. If you received Wisconsin 55 seed last year and still have some leftover, you can pick a fourth one from the list and I won't send more of them. All are indeterminate varieties which should produce to frost.

Alicante, vigorous red canner which loves a trellis

Aunt Ruby's German Green, large sweet beefsteak type

Aztec, good prolific medium red canner

Black Cherry, sweet and resists cracking, maroon color

Bradley, medium pinkish-red slicer

Hugh's Yellow, large light yellow slicer-canner, likes the South

Kellogg's Breakfast, huge golden slicer, best of that color

McClintock, medium sweet red slicer

Mother Russia, early pinkish-red canner-juicer

Neves Azorean Red, large but late red beefsteak slicer

Novogogoshary, red stuffer that looks exactly like a red pepper

Pink Ponderosa, pink slicer-juicer, been around for over 100 years

Red Pear, oldest known variety first grown by Thomas Jefferson

Riesentraube, bush type red cherry tomato that seldom cracks

Santa, very prolific red grape that is the nationwide rage

Tidwell German, monster pink slicer to 2# or more with few seeds

Tigerella, striped 2" fruit with real tomato taste

Uncle Steve's Italian Plum, perfect paste tomato

Wisconsin 55, best all-purpose slicer-canner-juicer ever created!

So, how do you get what's offered? Contact me with your desires and a mailing address. E-mail preferred over PM since the latter fills up in a hurry and notification is not working for some reason.

And what do I expect in return? By agreement with Jung's Seed Co., I can only distribute their trial packets at no cost. This project means that a padded envelope must be used and Marisal has generously donated 250 of those. Postage to send them out is going to be .60 to US addresses. "Tips" will be readily accepted but not mandatory. Just knowing that the seeds will be put to good use will be sufficient. If you insist on sending something for me to grow, also be certain to send the ground to grow it in as I'm fully booked through 2010!

Finally, Canadian members are not excluded from this offer. My beloved Wisconsin 55 found it's way back to many places on the Canadian Prairie last year with nothing but good results reported.

Enjoy shopping!

Martin

Here's my e-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Tried to send you an e-mail but a notice came up saying you don't wish to receive e-mails through this board.......

PQ


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Martin,
Such a fun selection of seed you have this year.
I love the spider flowers and Tigereye Marigolds--and the beans with color variety are great.

AND, TOMATOES! OH MY!

I've sent you a PM 'cause you haven't yet given us an email address and the one on your PROFILE won't co-operate.

You are a blessing to this forum!

Thank you----tallpines


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Please do provide an email address! I'm sending you a PM instead. Sorry.


----------



## evilbunny (Apr 18, 2004)

Paquebot

I planted the seeds you sent last year!! 

Like you said the beets were awesome. I froze @ 35 packages of them and still enjoying them.

The tomatoes last year got eaten by mice in my porch before I could plant them 

I did plant the flowers around the foundation of my house.  Such pretty flowers they were.

I've been watching the forum anticipating your post. I was hoping you would have free seeds again. Its a lot of fun to grow them and even more I love to share my produce with family and friends.

This year the beets, besides what I froze and ate, went to 4 families, the tomatoes from other sources went to more than 10 families and the rest of my garden has supplied many tasty meals for others. Your free seeds makes it even easier to share, its a pass it on kind of thing.

YIPPPIIIEEEE, I can hardly wait for the growing season here. I've added nearly double the space with hay covered ground so I can grow squashes etc and hope to convert to row ground in a year.

Thanks for you offerings. 

How do you want us to get in touch with you?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Evilbunny, since the forum e-mail and notification system seems to be messed up, and limited number of messages allowed in the PM feature, you'll find my e-mail address at the bottom of the original post. See? You were so excited about the list of seeds that you didn't read everything!

By the way, should I also send one of my cats to take care of the mice? That wouldn't work as you'd then have to come up with another excuse for killing my "children"!

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

OOPS...I didn't see it either...to occupied with all the wonderful seeds you listed. Do I need to send an email since I've already sent a PM?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost, I got you OK via PM. When I realized that I wasn't the only one with e-mail and notification problems, I went back and added my e-mail address to the original post. Your packet is scheduled to go out Tuesday, 18 Jan. They'd better go out then since I've already postmarked everything with that date! 

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WooHoo...thank you so much!


----------



## kitty32_z8 (Jun 17, 2003)

Paquebot - You have mail  .
Kathy


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, your Awsome!!


----------



## Sylvia (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh good, I got the year right this time!

Thanks, I'm very excited. You are very nice to do this.

Sylvia


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Just wanted to say black cherries taste awesome, although they did not produce as well as the snow white's (a yellow cherry) for me. 

I managed not to kill my wisconsin's last year long enough to save some seeds.


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks so much for doing this for all us gardeners at Homesteading Today!  
I'm planning my first "real" veggie garden (expecting food rather than just hobby)
and am excited about trying some of the seeds you are offering.
Thanks again~
Steph


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Update. As the store owner always said in 'Are You Being Served?', "You are all doing very well!" First big wave is over and tongue stuck to my upper plate from licking stamps. Happy to see many familiar names for the second or third time. Can't locate my original Countryside Magazine Forum offer but betting that one or two will show up for the fourth time. (One of them was already automatic to receive my offer without asking.) 41 requests at the moment. (Whoops! #42 in as I type this!) Ran low on beans right in the middle and had to run to Jung's for more when temps were -4F! A few have left a lot up to me to decide what to send. Hopefully I've done a good job of reading your minds and you won't be disappointed. I won't run out of anything but sending convolvulus only upon request. If I do run out of a tomato variety, it will simply disappear from an edited original post. So, everything well under control in the garden.

Martin


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

MArtin,

Thanks so much for providing this service to all of us!

Nikki




Paquebot said:


> Update. As the store owner always said in 'Are You Being Served?', "You are all doing very well!" First big wave is over and tongue stuck to my upper plate from licking stamps. Happy to see many familiar names for the second or third time. Can't locate my original Countryside Magazine Forum offer but betting that one or two will show up for the fourth time. (One of them was already automatic to receive my offer without asking.) 41 requests at the moment. (Whoops! #42 in as I type this!) Ran low on beans right in the middle and had to run to Jung's for more when temps were -4F! A few have left a lot up to me to decide what to send. Hopefully I've done a good job of reading your minds and you won't be disappointed. I won't run out of anything but sending convolvulus only upon request. If I do run out of a tomato variety, it will simply disappear from an edited original post. So, everything well under control in the garden.
> 
> Martin


----------



## kitty32_z8 (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow Martin  ,
Running out in -4*  just for little old us. Geez your job doesn't pay enough for that :no: ! You have a big heart! :worship: .
I hope you got my request. I didnt receive a reply so hopefully I didnt wind up in the scrap pile...lol. I just figured you have enough to do without replying to everyone.

Happy growing everyone!

Kathy


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you Martin for making this offer. It's much appreciated. I've emailed you.


----------



## featherbottom (Mar 15, 2004)

..


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Kathy, you worry too much! Don't you know that gardeners are supposed to be the most patient people in the world? I take a nap after supper and wake up to 7 more HT requests plus several from Garden Web! (55 total at the moment for here.) 

Surrounded by just what I'm involved with, I'd think twice before ever complaining about a mixup from a real company. I've been invited to watch Jung's in action during the peak season as it must be insane when there are thousands of items to pick from. Here, it's just a little maddening!

Martin


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Blessings to you !!!! THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR WORK !!!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Martin from your "neighbor" in SD!

I have sent you an email!! Thank you again for your generous offer! I am having alot of fun learing about all the history behind some of these varieties.

If you have any history that you wish to impart about any or all of the listed tomatoes, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would enjoy reading it. :worship: 

I also promise to kill one less of your children than I did last year!  

Is it spring yet :waa: 

Carrie in SD


----------



## kitty32_z8 (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes well Martin I am a mother so worrying still happens  . I can imagine what you are dealing with. 
I am involved in some trades & SASBE's on the seed & WS x-change at GW. I hate asking to participte after there are 20 posts cause I don't want to inconvience them with massive requests. With so many members at GW it is like a feeding frenzy anytime something is offered. I have extra seed that I have been contimplating offering, but I am afraid, so very afraid :haha: . I have enough on plate right now to go into that!

Kathy


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Kathy, a "feeding frenzy"? More like a bunch of half-starved hogs scrambling for that last ear of corn! Just holler sooooooeeeee and either open the gate or they'll knock it down! That's the way it was on GW last year when WI55 was re-introduced. Wasn't prepared for the response and cut that off after 450-500 requests. The cut-off was so that I could hold back enough for 50 HT requests. Ran out and bought guaranteed seed from Jung's to keep my promise. This forum finally stopped at 129. But if I didn't like doing it, this offer wouldn't have begun. 

Carrie, every tomato variety has some sort of history but many are obscure or unknown. Some of the histories are far from factual. When Wayne Hilton own Totally Tomatoes, he made up all sorts of histories. When Dick Zondag was forced to buy TT in order to get Shumway's, he didn't know what he was getting. We had quite a time just getting all of the crap information assembled and corrected via GW. I dropped it on Jung's at the last possible minute before the presses were to roll. Entire catalog had to be reworked. Still a few errors in the present catalog but minor.

Some tomatoes are virtually unknowns. There are several people working to compile a basic history on every major variety but it is a life-long project. On my list, nobody has a clue where McClintock came from. Doesn't match any other known variety so it's not something else under a different name. Tigerella is a British development but it was also close to other "Tiger" named varieties grown in the old USSR. I bought my original seed in 1990 in Germany and it was from a former DDR company who in turn had gotten it from USSR. My Tigerella is close to the one being sold now in the US but not exactly the same. 

Martin


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Just a side note in response to your mention of _Are You Being Served?_ I love Britt-Coms. Mrs. Slocomb is hot. :haha: 

Thanks for the seeds.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Thanks, Martin, got the seeds!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Martin, the seeds arrived today!


----------



## Sylvia (Dec 1, 2004)

Yippee! Was outside shoveling snow that's been come down 3" an hour (which for ua city dwellers is A LOT  ) and there came my friendly mailman with your packet of seeds. I had one of those out of body experiences where I actually "saw" myself planting them! Wow that was great. My son was excited about the stamps. So thank you to all who made your "Foolish Generosity" possible.

God bless you and yours.
Sylvia from Norristown, PA


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

WOO HOO!!! Got my seeds today! Thanks soooooo much Martin! :worship: 
Been busy online reading up on all the varieties I now get to grow~
Steph
willing Spring to hurry up and get here....


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Got my seeds today, thanks!


----------



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

Me, too!! Thanks Martin!! Think Spring!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Steph, good idea to look some of them up to make certain you know what to expect. I can almost tell what the gardeners plan to do with everything from the varieties selected and their mailing addresses. Most of the obvious rural addresses will request a "workhorse" variety. Of course, WI55 was developed as such a variety. I could have spent half a day just describing each variety but figure that everyone here is savvy enough to know what they are asking for.

One does make me wonder about that. Many here have requested Red Pear and I'm wondering if they expect a large-fruited tomato. It's about the same size of its more common later offspring, Yellow Pear. Anything close to a canning-size tomato didn't appear until the 1860s so Red Pear is a little guy. No canning back in Jefferson's days so everything had to be dried or pickled. Red Pear was usually dried. It's less juicy than Yellow Pear which came later. Brix rating is also very low as it's not very sweet. Definitely needed a dash of dressing when used in salads! 

Martin


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Martin~
I chose Red Pear as it's the oldest known variety. Love the idea of growing something with such a long heritage. An "elder" in the tomato world. hee-hee~ Whatever tomatos it produces will just be a bonus.  
Thanks again!
Steph


----------



## baysidebunny (Mar 12, 2004)

Uh oh. We have an *evilbunny* on here???  

Paquebot, I had to follow suit. 
You know how us bunnies are with vegetation.


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

Am I too late??? Just sent you an email.........

Sherrie


----------



## Hank - Narita (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Martin for all the seeds you sent. We sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sherrie, I wish that it was too late! That would mean that all of this snow would be gone, tulips and lilacs would be blooming, and I'd have lovely clean dirt under my fingernails again. Last-minute HT stragglers were still requesting seeds up to mid-May 2004. That will probably be when I call it off for 2005. After that, we all should be busy playing in the dirt instead of sitting in front of our keyboards. 

Martin


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks you soooooo much for your generosity. You sent more varieties than I requested! Now, I just need it to be 6 weeks before last frost!! Coming up soon around here!

Meg


----------



## beginablarp (Jan 14, 2005)

Got my seeds! Can't wait for spring. Thank you again.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

got my seeds !!!! Thank you !!!!!!!!! Will be planting soon !!!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I got my seeds today!! Thank you so very much!!! 


Is it the end of April yet???

I want to play in the dirt! Today didn't help as it was 50 degrees today!


----------



## flutemandolin (Aug 13, 2003)

Got mine yesterday! Thanks so much!  Now if I can only convince dh to wait until mid March to start them...


----------



## kitty32_z8 (Jun 17, 2003)

Martin,
I received the seeds. THANK YOU! I look forward to my maters! No wonder I like the Wis 55 so much its a work horse..lol. Anything with the word horse should be good. :haha: It will be interesting to try them tri color beans. We eat lots of beans too.

Kathy


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got my seeds yesterday, thank you so much! If I can keep my husband out of my garden it should be a marvel to see! I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got my seeds yesterday...thanks. Inspired me to go out and clean up in the greenhouse....today will do some plastic repair as supposed to be near 60 here in southern MO. and no wind,for a change. These warm days are such a tease!!! DEE


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

The tomatoes have been started!!! 

I received my seeds and have started the tomatoes so they will be ready to transplant in March.

Thanks so much for the quick service!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

Got my seeds yesterday. Now I'm set to garden. It was 67 degrees here in the mountains Sunday. I think Mother Nature is just trying to catch me off guard but I'll wait a little longer. Trying for better results than last year and it was great. Thank you ever so much for sharing.
Qwerty


----------



## havellostmywings (Aug 20, 2003)

Got my seeds yesterday.. thank you so much...

Now.. the dilema.. since we got the forclosure notice, we are trying to find a place where we can grow them.. but We Will

Hugs
Lynn in Texas


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Martin, Just wanted to report on last year's harvest. When I got all those tomato seeds, I wasn't sure how they'd do in our hot, humid summers which are so different from WI summers. But they all did remarkably well, especially the WI55. The Romas played out really quickly, and the Tidwell Germans weren't as good as some other big ones I grow, but I will definitely keep the WI55. I still have some seed, so I'm not asking for more this year. Thanks for your generosity, though.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Katherine, you are the first person ever to have not been happy with Tidwell German! Whomever I gave them to, their first question was: "Are those tomatoes?" I gave some to several of my local farmers markets friends and I could just see the potential dollar signs light up in their eyes! However, I've also called it the tomato kudzu due to its massive growth. It needs a very rich soil to perform well. Also needs a lot of support. The first fruit was formed 4 feet above ground level and the vines continued up to nearly 8 feet on their trellis. It was my "in your face" variety grown next to a neighbor's garden where the soil gets no compost or other help. She has to bend over to pick her small tomatoes while I almost need a ladder!

It's the same with all tomatoes. They need a rich soil in order to produce at their maximum. Even my lowly Roma always was given half of a 5-gallon pail in each planting hole. The difference would be a wide and bushy plant or a single spindly stem.

Have fun!

Martin


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thankyou so much! My treasures arrived in the mail today. I can hardly wait to taste them! Thanks for the warning about the WI55. My plants tend to be huge anyhow, but I'll give this fellow extra room! :haha:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Martin, I'll try them again. They were in the worst end of the bed (floods in winter and competes with tree feeder roots in summer) so that might have been a problem. The ones that I preferred were an oxheart; the seeds came from a friend who called them Portuguese because the friend of a friend who gave them to her was Portuguese! I think they're Pink Oxheart. That's how names get so screwed up! They're huge and very meaty with few seeds.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks Martin for the packet of seeds. I can't wait to try all of them. Everything sounds very good and just thinking of eating a fresh tomato again is making my mouth water!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Martin, 

Got my packet of seeds today. Thank you so much. Now I am on my way to get some seed starting soil. The sun is shining so bright today and I am going to get busy in the sunroom making a seed starting area. Have a great day. PAM


----------



## CountryBumpkinLisa (Dec 31, 2002)

Got My seeds too. Thank you very very much.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the seeds Martin!! They came tuesday and i just had a chance to plant them in the peat pellets greenhouse i bought at walmart. Looking forward to see how they do here in the desert!! Thanks again, Randy


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

rzrubek said:


> Thanks for the seeds Martin!! They came tuesday and i just had a chance to plant them in the peat pellets greenhouse i bought at walmart. Looking forward to see how they do here in the desert!! Thanks again, Randy


Hi Martin..How absolutely wonderful you are for doing this..but by reading your messages i can tell you get as much enjoyment out of it!!! I cant wait till I get my seeds. Thanks again Chris


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Aren't any of you folks old enough to know that one is not supposed to thank someone for seeds or plants? If you do, the seeds won't grow and the plants will die! Since there's no way for me to change your wayward ways, I'll just have to live with it!

Do I get enjoyment out of it? Yes, I do. It's no different than exchanging plants and seeds across the backyard fences when almost everyone had a garden. You also have to remember that I started doing this when we were just one single forum, Countryside. It was all one big family then instead of having forums for every possible homesteading topic. 

What have I gotten out of my efforts? Lots of friends and a few enemies. Those who have been around since the beginning of HT know that well! But it's the surprises that I like. Honey and maple syrup from Maine, pickled beets from Oklahoma, goat milk soap from Texas, buffalo jerky from Virginia, and even sauerkraut from Michigan. That was just some of last year's goodies which showed up here! How can one put a price on those? You can't. Virtually each one was worth all of the costs and efforts that I put into this. Such lovely surprises are the nicest reward for doing anything in life.

No shortage of anything on the list yet. I was quite prepared for an even larger participation than last year. In fact, #95 just came in since I began this reply. Several tomatoes are running low but I won't mention them. I do not anticipate running out of anything. So, if you haven't requested anything yet, what's holding you back?!

Think spring, it's coming!

Martin


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Think spring I wish its minus 30 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's gotta end soon.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Received my seeds on Wednesday, Thanks!!!! Even though you don't ask, I will be sending you some money to reimburse you for the postage and the envelope. For those of you who already got or are going to get seeds, may I suggest the same? Martin's generosity does cost him quite a bit when you when figure out how many envelopes he had to buy, not to mention the stamps, or the time he takes in this endeavor.

It is refreshing however, for somebody to share a large supply of seeds and expect absolutely nothing in return!!  

Thanks again!!!


----------



## jackie c (Jul 17, 2004)

Got my seeds today, you are the best Martin! Now hopefully all this snow will be gone by May???


----------



## dreadstalker (Dec 22, 2004)

i had just finished washing my flats when i checked the mail and there they were!my seeds arrived today. many thanks!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Michael, you don't have to tell these folks to return any favors. Some have been doing it from day one. Time-wise, it takes just under 10 minutes for a request to be filled. Thus the 26 which went out today would have taken up about 4 1/2 hours of my time this week. Include the dozen or so Garden Web tomato requests and I spent about 5 hours on my seed projects this week. Garlic offers are the most time-consuming but they are done for the season. Hey, it beats sitting around looking at snow and playing card games on the computer!

101 requests to date. Looking good!

Martin


----------



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks for your offer. I just emailed you. Can't wait to plant!!!

MountainMama


----------



## Frontier_oaks (Sep 12, 2003)

I got mine the other day thanks ( I havent been to that house we have 2 house right now so I sent my friend over to check the mail she said that they arrived)
Thank you so much!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, how WONDERFUL!!!!!

I just sent you an email.    

Just a note on the Riesentraube tomatoes: I grew them last year, and when everything else did poorly (crazy weather, wasn't it?) the Riesentraubes were hardy and prolific and OH so tasty! Really healthy plants -- never saw the wilt and browning off tomatoes around here get at the end of the season.

A local grower said that they make excellent wine, but due to a personal injury sacking me mid-gardening season, the best I could do with the abundance was pop it into the freezer. Still using them for stews, soups, and sauces, and they still taste GREAT! The only cracking I've seen is when I pull them from the freezer and run them under hot water to remove the skin. 

Martin, thanks for sharing!

Pony!


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Just got home and found your package of seeds, thank you. I was snowed in at the bf's house, haven't been home in a week. Ahhhhhh, feels good!!


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

I received my seeds in the mail today and they are going into their new little peat homes tonight. Thank you so much for the extra goodies too. Will try them all and let you know how they come out. Thank you so much again........

Sherrie


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Martin,

Your generousity is astounding! Thank you so much for the seeds, I just got them today and you sent way more than I asked for. I can't wait to get these started, and my little one (he's 3) wants to plant the bush beans right now!

Once again,

Thank you!


Nikki


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi,

I'm reading this as I get ready to go to next lab. If you have any of the CLeome seeds left, I'd love a pack. I grew two this year and marveled over them.

You're so generous!
Catch you later...
DOC




Paquebot said:


> For the fourth year in a row, you members get a chance to take advantage of my foolish generosity. I've now been handed more trial packets of seeds for distribution. (Sorry, no more of those lovely beets!) Instead, you will all have a chance to find new ways to kill other things.
> 
> For eating, I've got Jung's Tricolor Blend bush bean mix and Little Gem Cos lettuce. Beans are a mix of purple, green, and yellow and about 50 per packet. The lettuce is an old heirloom baby romaine which will form small heads.
> 
> ...


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

we received ours! Thanks a lot!


----------



## piddler (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks again for the seeds, I can hardly wait to get them started.

Piddler (Jay)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

YIPPEE!!

Got the seeds yesterday, and I am so excited! Of course, I'm running out of space on the shelves in the Plant Room, but everyone should be blessed with such a problem!

Sun Prairie? I've been there a few times. That's the home of J&L Jeep!

THANK YOU MARTIN!! YOU TOTALLY ROCK!!!

Pony!


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

I received the seeds! Thank you so much. Come on spring!!!!
Leay


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Got mine today, money going out this evening.


----------



## Gnawsey (May 21, 2004)

I recieved mine today! Thank you for your generosity! I can't wait to start planting!

Stacie


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Some of you people are the craziest! Fully 10% are asking me to decide which tomato varieties to send. I've been tempted to simply take a coin envelope and add 2 or 3 seeds of every variety so all have to be grown out to get exactly what they like! But I'm not that cruel! Besides, I used to do the same thing 20-25 years ago with friends in Germany and Czechoslovakia. I'd send them $20 and ask them to send me a garden. Now wish that I'd have kept some of those varieties going, especially the Czech ones.

You guys are up to 119 requests now. 10 to go to match 2004 and still a few old regulars to find this thread. "Tips" have been fantastic! Noted that one requester was into soap-making. I dropped a hint that I might like a bar. Four huge bars of old-fashioned lye soap showed up in the mail Saturday! Now I'll have to work twice as hard to get dirty enough to use them up! 

Martin


----------



## renabeth (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks Martin,

I got my seeds yesterday. I can't wait to get them planted. Thanks a bunch!  

Beth


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Martin,

I'm in Germany (near Frankfurt) until April ... If there is anything from here that I could send you, I'd be happy to. Just let me know what you want.

Nikki




Paquebot said:


> Some of you people are the craziest! Fully 10% are asking me to decide which tomato varieties to send. I've been tempted to simply take a coin envelope and add 2 or 3 seeds of every variety so all have to be grown out to get exactly what they like! But I'm not that cruel! Besides, I used to do the same thing 20-25 years ago with friends in Germany and Czechoslovakia. I'd send them $20 and ask them to send me a garden. Now wish that I'd have kept some of those varieties going, especially the Czech ones.
> 
> You guys are up to 119 requests now. 10 to go to match 2004 and still a few old regulars to find this thread. "Tips" have been fantastic! Noted that one requester was into soap-making. I dropped a hint that I might like a bar. Four huge bars of old-fashioned lye soap showed up in the mail Saturday! Now I'll have to work twice as hard to get dirty enough to use them up!
> 
> Martin


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Got my seeds today!!! Supposed to snow this weekend!! So planting is a bit early!! I'm really going to work at the tomatos this year!! I am bound and determined to can a bunch!! Didnt quite make it last year. The goats enjoyed many of them. :waa: 
Thanks so much!! You are wonderful!!
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Colleen in WI (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks Martin! My seeds came yesterday.  Colleen


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Alice, goat meat is good also! Any critter that gets into my garden is at risk of being invited in for supper. My garden is so productive that it even supplies me with meat. Rabbits and squirrels are automatic fair game here. Luckily, hoofed animals haven't been a problem yet.

Nikki, many thanks for the offer to help. Several little snags now. With the EU regulations, there is way too much standardization now. A Czech friend tells me that just about all of their seed now is packed in Hungary or Austria. He too bemoans the loss of even the most common varieties that were so readily available before. Now it's almost all hybrids for the tomatoes. There's also the new regulations which prohibit importing any seed into the US without 20 miles of red tape. I used to return from Europe with my briefcase half full of seed packets. That's all changed now, thanks to Osama. We "professional smugglers" know how to do it and I'll be growing several uncommon French varieties this year. Also expecting one from the former DDR. Anyway, please be careful if try to bring any seeds back. 

Anyone just finding this thread may note that the list is no longer 20. Reif's Red Heart is gone. Nothing else close to the reserve point yet. I'm not worried with everyone else now having them and you will all be saving seeds!

Martin


----------



## arnoldw (May 22, 2003)

Thank you very much Martin
Arnoldw


----------



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

Seeds arrived safely. Can't wait to plant. THANKS AGAIN!

MountainMama


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Got my seeds today! WooHoo! gonna start them inside tomorrow! my 3 year old is very excited also about starting the garden. Thanks Martin!

Rhonda


----------



## lilrose (Feb 7, 2005)

Now if Spring would arive, I could plant them! THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Martin,
Got the seeds last week. Thanks! And thanks so much for the extras. Been trying to think of anything we have that's unusual plant/seed wise and you might like. We have some Red Feusea (sp?) Jer. Artichokes from Ronnigers that look interesting. We have seeds for Black Tail Mountain watermelon, and a WONDERFUL orange fleshed watermelon that we don't know the name of, it performed wonderfully last year in TN despite the constant rain. Very tasty. Every thing else we have is your basic homesteaders variety stuff. I suspect you don't want/need more seed, so I'm gonna at least stick something in the mail to cover your postage and trouble. 
If you want some of the anything I mentioned let me know.
Thank you so much! We're really looking forward to trialing these tomatoes. Gonna start seed this week.
Paula


----------



## stuckinsd (Mar 10, 2004)

That was fast! My seeds arrived yesterday, and today it is snowing! Oh well, I can at least start some inside soon!

stuck...


----------



## CarlaWVgal (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you so much Martin! I planted some of your seeds with the kids this week, and this morning it caused much comotion since the marigolds started sprouting! My dd was so proud that her seeds came up first, and now thinks she is the best gardener in the house!  Now if the snow would just stop, we could do some damage outside, lol.

Thanks,
Carla


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

Parquebot~I don't know if you got my email request for seeds,but if they are still available I would sure like some!My garden is 108' x 108',so I have room for whatever you want to send.I'll probably hit up Agway for the large bags of corn seeds.I don't know who else sells the big bags.Maybe I should just ask the farmers around here.Any suggestions to what kind?This is our first year here in north central Pa. mountain/farmland .I think 5B is our zone. ~Thanks!


----------



## duke3522 (Nov 16, 2004)

Got my seeds today. Excellent!!!!!

Thanks
Duke


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I got the seeds this afternoon & they were planted in my seedbed starters before an hour was up! Thanks~~~~ T.F. You're the best!!


----------



## momofmany (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you very much, we got the seeds. 
We are one happy family here. I cannot wait to try the spider plants, and the kids will love the tomatoes.

That was so kind of you. 
Nicole


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello Martin..This is Chris from Maine I got your seeds..I emailed you quite awhile ago..but I was just wondering if you had any more of the beans and the marigolds???I would love to try them...We are in the middle of a nor'eastern right now but we are anxiously awaitinmg the arrival of spring...Could you let me know and I will email you my addy again.... Thanks Chris Lowe


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Chris, of course you got the seeds! They went out on 28 January. You're confusing me since you want to plant the beans and marigolds? You also got the beans and marigolds in the same packet!

Martin


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Got the seeds Martin, thank you so much!! Will let you know how they grow as the year goes... Can't wait to see them all!!!
Kaza


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you sir, I have received the seeds. Looking forward to planting them.


----------



## glenda (Jul 28, 2004)

We got our seeds!!! Thank you thank you thank you.. Now I can not wait until spring to try them out...
Gerald and glenda gay


----------



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

Martin thank you so much for the seeds. We have planted them and are anxiously awaiting them to sprout.
Thanks a million Rob and Nan.


----------



## Padowan Hermit (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you Martin !

Got the seeds today. Can't wait to start them. This is a great thing you are doing.

Shawn


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Hmmm. that reminds me of an African American tradition of when one gets their hair done or cut...you never say thank you, you say "more hair" Maybe instead of thanking you for the seeds we could say 'more harvest'.





Paquebot said:


> Aren't any of you folks old enough to know that one is not supposed to thank someone for seeds or plants? If you do, the seeds won't grow and the plants will die! Since there's no way for me to change your wayward ways, I'll just have to live with it!
> 
> Do I get enjoyment out of it? Yes, I do. It's no different than exchanging plants and seeds across the backyard fences when almost everyone had a garden. You also have to remember that I started doing this when we were just one single forum, Countryside. It was all one big family then instead of having forums for every possible homesteading topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## mowarren (Mar 2, 2003)

martin got sprouts of the uncle steve's paste and novogogoshery so far about 90% on germination. hoping spring gets here soon. did manage to till garden last week . thx mark


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mowarren said:


> martin got sprouts of the uncle steve's paste and novogogoshery so far about 90% on germination. hoping spring gets here soon. did manage to till garden last week . thx mark


Mark,
Had to think there for a minute since you were not one of the 7 Missourians on my 2005 HT list. But you got in there early via GW with an open request for something good!

If you can, keep that Novogogoshary line going by saving seeds. Although it's simply a thick-walled red stuffer, it's perfect for chunky bits in salsa. As far as I know, it's not available anywhere commercially. It never has gotten many requests since most cooks don't know what to do with them. Most who requested it on GW have plans to keep it going and share in the future. 

And where are we at right now? 153 seed requests to date. Texas leading the way with 10, Missouri is next with 7. 

"Tips" for postage and costs have been received from 33 members to date. Another 30-35 have promised to send something so I'm hoping to at least cover most of the actual costs. 

Another thing, some have asked if the tomatoes are hybrids and if the seeds can be saved from the fruit. I grew those tomato plants and did all of the work of saving the seeds. They are not freebies from a seed company. They all came from my garden. If you end up with something you like, you darned well better save seed as I'll be offering entirely different ones next year!

Happy Gardening!

Martin


----------



## mowarren (Mar 2, 2003)

martin i did some looking on internet only found 1 other source for them and that was sandhill preservation..will post back later to let you know how they did. 
thx, mark


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Martin -
My seeds finally arrived Saturday. _Your_ postmark showed them sent out on the 21st of Jan. Wow, the Pony Express is especially slow this year! I'll be sending you out a little something in return - but it won't be anything perishable!
Bless you Martin!

HaloHead


----------



## stuckinsd (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks to you Martin, I now have many little tomato seedlings popping up and I watch them like a baby. Every time I get home I go downstairs to check on them and make sure they aren't too wet, or too dry, and rotate then so each gets equal light and I have a fan blowing gently on them to strengthen them up to get ready for this da#@ SD wind! I hope that they survive all this pampering, lol. 

I've even passed on a few seeds to my gardening friends, since you were so generous with yours, I felt like spreading the gift.

I hope I can isolate the ones you sent me so I can get pure seeds back. I've heard of planting them in groups of 4, three on the outside in a triangle and the fourth in the center. You eat the fruits from the outside and keep seeds from the one on the inside. How do you keep yours from cross pollinating? I don't know if I have the skill, time, or patience to bag the blossoms and hand pollinate them...probably would end up with NO tomatoes if it were up to me to pollinate them.

stuck...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Stuck, I used to plant tomatoes as triangles. Then only the inner fruit saved but from all 3 plants. That was to assure genetic diversity. Now it depends upon how many seeds I want. For the most part, the 2004 plantings were done in pairs. Several were triangles and blocks of 4. With most of the minor varieties this year, the planting will be in pairs, isolated at a minimum of 15 feet between varieties. One expert from Seed Savers Exchange says that 10 feet is sufficient if there is a flowering crop grown in between. 15 feet seems to work best for everyone.

You don't have to go through all the trouble of bagging blossoms if you can maintain distance. One can have a solid acre of tomatoes planted in blocks of 12 or 15 and obtain reasonably pure seed from hundreds of varieties. As long as the seed plant is 15 feet away from the next variety, you can be 99% certain that the seed will be pure.

However, all bets are off if currant tomatoes are grown. Just for reasonable purity for personal use, they must be isolated 150 feet from regular tomatoes. They are worse than peppers for crossing!

The seed requests are up to 158 at the moment with latest being another from north of the border. No reason why this can't continue for at least another month. Mid-April is about when I start my tomatoes but often end up starting some as late as 1 May. 

Martin


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

Martin thank you so much for the seeds. Got them in the mail late yesterday. Can't wait to get them started this morning.


----------



## Hillbillybob47 (Mar 13, 2005)

:worship: *Thanks for the seed!!!! I already have lettice coming up. Will transplant in the morning to large pots and put in sunmshine ( I Hope Sunshine) in the morning. Tomato seed is sprouting. Will plant about 25 in containers around here ant the rest in the garden at farm. Hope everyone is enjoying the seed you send out. May God bless you. Bob*


----------



## Jessikate (Jun 9, 2003)

Thank you for the seed!

It is still snowing here, but I have my indoor starts started, and since the ex moved out, I have a whole bunch of room to replant into larger pots as things mature. Growing season is only about 90 days (gasp) so staring indoors and transplanting to pots is the only option, other than a greenhouse, which is framed out, but not walled in, plumed or wired (waiting for snow to melt and horsehoe pits to become unfrozen so I can lure some strong, beer drinking help out to my place).

Thank you again, and I'm sending you envelope back with a "tip"!

Jes


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I would love the spiderplants, and th e wis. 55 tomatoes. and thank you.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Just received the seeds today. Thank you very, very much. That was a very nice thing. I'm sure that we will enjoy them


----------



## cutinpony (Mar 8, 2005)

Martin,
Thank you for the seeds. I am so excited. I can't wait to get them started. Once again thank you so very much.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Just an update..........my German Tidwells have MUSCLES !!!! Compared to all the other , they are impressive !! The others are turning light green and thier leaves are like reaching for the sky.......I fertilized, hopefully that will fix'em !!!!!
THANK YOU MARTIN !!!


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Paquebot, thanks again for the seed. We have grown and eaten the lettuce, the tomatoes I am growing hydropoicaly and they are doing fantastic, started setting fruit a week ago. We will grow the rest of the lettuce this fall, it is to hot now for lettuce here. The beans did really well also, one plant in the hydro and the rest in the dirt. The plant in hydro set much more beans than the others that are growing in a semi raised bed of rabbit manure. Anyway, thanks again, Randy


----------



## Colleen in WI (Aug 20, 2002)

Martin I was just thinking about you! Those Black cherry tomatoes are so good!! :happy: I need to find a good website on how to save tomato seeds. I'll do a search when I have more time. Thanks for all the yummy tomatoes we are enjoying!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Black Cherry was one of the few repeats grown from the 2004 list. That's because some friends here insisted on growing it again. I've been taking a bag of large slicers and a mixed bag of cherry tomatoes to friends at the local race track each Friday night. Of 5 varieties, Black Cherry is their favorite. 

I also grew it for more seed. For some reason, the commercial Black Cherry seeds were terrible for germination. No problem with mine despite their tiny size. The problem is possibly due to fermenting the seeds a day or two too long. My instructions often call for several days less than others but I also don't have seeds ruined by pre-sprouting.

I did do a tomato seed-saving thread last year. Should still be in the system at: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=54355

Martin


----------



## Colleen in WI (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks Martin. I printed off the instructions and will give it a try.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Hi, we've been eating the wis55 for a couple of weeks now and they are very good. The black cherry and red pear should have some ripe by the end of the week. I'm hoping to save seeds from all as they ripen. Thanks again.

Those tri-color beans rebloomed so we ate some for supper tonight.


----------

